

Bumping asteroid from Earth could cost more than $80B - MikeCapone
http://www.thestar.com/sciencetech/science/article/744789--bumping-asteroid-from-earth-could-cost-more-than-80b

======
russell
Bumping Earth from asteroid costs way more. I applaud the Russians for taking
this seriously. It moght be worth the $80B just to practice.

